

AWS Nightmare: Leaked Access Keys Result in a $6,000 Bill Overnight - ingve
http://wptavern.com/ryan-hellyers-aws-nightmare-leaked-access-keys-result-in-a-6000-bill-overnight

======
sschueller
Aren't there caps on AWS preventing such type of spikes without user
intervention? Like with a credit card where I will get a call if I all of a
sudden make a huge purchase.

------
tuananh
i doubt that wp creates `wp-config.php.save` but the said person himself.

while i feel sorry for him but it's probably his fault.

~~~
A_COMPUTER
His MAJOR f-up was using his main account credentials (completely unrestricted
access) instead of creating a second set of IAM credentials policy-restricted
only to S3 access.

